# Best Workhorse Bands



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

one of the first slingshots i got was one of reecemurgs, with double heavy asda bands on it, but they snapped within the week, so im wndering what bands will A ) last for ages and B ) shoots hard enough to take those tough squirrels. any ideas?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tubes last way longer.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I use theraband gold straight cut they last a long time but nothing lasts for ages.
like DH said tubes last longer.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

danmakesshooters said:


> one of the first slingshots i got was one of reecemurgs, with double heavy asda bands on it, but they snapped within the week, so im wndering what bands will A ) last for ages and B ) shoots hard enough to take those tough squirrels. any ideas?


Dankung 2040, 1842, or 1745, Theraband Yellow or Red tubes, all in looped configuration. Any of these tube sets will toss a .44 cal lead ball at 200+ fps and last for hundreds of shots.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> one of the first slingshots i got was one of reecemurgs, with double heavy asda bands on it, but they snapped within the week, so im wndering what bands will A ) last for ages and B ) shoots hard enough to take those tough squirrels. any ideas?


Dankung 2040, 1842, or 1745, Theraband Yellow or Red tubes, all in looped configuration. Any of these tube sets will toss a .44 cal lead ball at 200+ fps and last for hundreds of shots.
[/quote]
Henry, what about Tharaband Green? I thought the bent-rod & clay one you sent me with single green was pretty powerful -- and I never did wear them out. Curious to know if you have included green in any of your testing.


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

thank you guys, made my mind up on getting a few meters of tbg and some 1745 tubes


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

danmakesshooters said:


> thank you guys, made my mind up on getting a few meters of tbg and some 1745 tubes


I think you made an excellent decision. Good luck!


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

I thought non tapered rubber bands would last 4 ever...


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I concur on the Dankung tubes... Last longest.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> one of the first slingshots i got was one of reecemurgs, with double heavy asda bands on it, but they snapped within the week, so im wndering what bands will A ) last for ages and B ) shoots hard enough to take those tough squirrels. any ideas?


Dankung 2040, 1842, or 1745, Theraband Yellow or Red tubes, all in looped configuration. Any of these tube sets will toss a .44 cal lead ball at 200+ fps and last for hundreds of shots.
[/quote]
Henry, what about Tharaband Green? I thought the bent-rod & clay one you sent me with single green was pretty powerful -- and I never did wear them out. Curious to know if you have included green in any of your testing.
[/quote]

I have done some limited tests with TB Green. This afternoon I tied up a set with a short loop so I could mount them on my Ringshooter. I was getting pretty consistent mid 160 fps with .50 lead. This is most definitely in the hunting power range, but higher velocities are achievable with lighter pull from thinner rubber. I think a younger fellow with stronger muscles could probably get more speed with heavier ammo. I'm thinking maybe 180 fps with 300 grain lead balls.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

where can i buy some tbg tubes? im looking for some good tubes also.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have bought through Amazon several times. Good service, fair prices. Here's a link

http://www.amazon.com/Thera-Band-Resistive-Exercise-Tubing-Yellow/dp/B0010VSG68/ref=pd_bxgy_hpc_text_z

Yellow is great for plinking and has enough power for hunting if you stretch it out. Red works best with .44 lead. Green is slower than either Red or Green. None of these tubes, in my opinion, are suitable for 3/8 or smaller steel. I get recoil from green even with .50 lead.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

since im new at this stuff i dont know how long to cut them for the best performance if i buy them in bulk. im also considering tex shooter heavy tubes.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

muddog15 said:


> since im new at this stuff i dont know how long to cut them for the best performance if i buy them in bulk. im also considering tex shooter heavy tubes.


For a good balance between power and life, cut them for about a 4:1 stretch factor. Measure your draw length, divide by 4, and that will be the working length of the tube. Add enough to tie the pouch and attach to the fork and get the total cut length. This is a very conservative formula, and you can go a lot shorter, but the rubber won't last as long. For what it's worth, I have shot 8 inch working length TB Yellow at 3/4 butterfly, about 48 inches

For hunting, try 5:1 stretch factor.


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Gracias Henry! Your advice is sound!


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

Well said Henry, I'll definitely take it into account!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

muddog15 said:


> where can i buy some tbg tubes? im looking for some good tubes also.


http://ptmart.com


----------

